# ZombieWalkOKC in Oklahoma City's Annual Halloween Parade



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

October 27, 2012
Downtown Oklahoma City
FREE Event!

Zombie Walk OKC needs zombies to join us in the Gazette's 6th Annual Halloween Parade. We need a group large enough to stand out among the 70 other parade entries and really wow the crowd

Details, Rules, and Maps: 
http://zombiewalkokc.com/event/oct-27-2012-2012-gazette-halloween-parade

facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/events/325504170879904/

Pictures of last year's group:
http://zombiewalkokc.com/gallery/2011-gazette-halloween-parade


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

*Just found out the zombies will be leading the parade!*

If there are any available undead okies out there, we need you to help get the parade started right.


----------

